# cracked ginger beer



## cazz1310 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a stoneware ginger beer in my collection that has a large, prominent crack that runs down the full length of the bottle. I have heard that cracks in stoneware bottles can be cleaned so that they are less prominent. How is this done?


----------

